
Ask HN: Books that changed the way you look at the world - dhr
I recently read the Design of Everyday Things by Don Norman and it changed the way I interact with everyday - I consider more the way an item can be improved or changed rather than accommodating my usage to its design flaws.<p>What books have changed the way you think?
======
gmuslera
The Black Swan and Antifragile, from Nassim Taleb. Made me doubt about how I
can plan and predict the future, or for what it worths what I known.

The selfish gene from Richard Dawkins. And upside-down look at evolution.
Sometimes totally different reasons explain better what seems obvious.

You are not so smart from David McRaney. An easy to read introduction to
cognitive bias.

They are not mean to be accurate or the best on their kind, but they did
caused some changes on me.

------
webnrrd2k
Books on mindfulness and meditation have played a big part in my life. There
are many good ones out there, so I wont recommend a particular one, but I
would suggest, instead, going to a physical book store and look through the
books and find one that looks good for _you_.

